# In search of...



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Someone wanting to get rid of an ultrasonic cleaner. 

Trying to clean up a bunch of reels. 

Who has one laying around they don't use anymore?


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

i bought one off amazon (not heated, but I just pour hot water in it) for $23 to my door. Its not the quality of a good german one, but it does pretty well. My dad is a jeweler and has used one my whole life in his shop, so I feel I have pretty reliable knowledge of whether one is good or not. PM me if you want to know the brand. This particular one isn't real big, but enough room for a handful of gears and bearings..


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I have this one and it works pretty good and is heated. It's on sale now and if you go to the website and sign up with your email they will send you a 20% off coupon. With the coupon it makes it only around $67 for a pretty good cleaner.

http://www.harborfreight.com/25-liter-ultrasonic-cleaner-95563.html#.UyxFbYVCiSo


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

X2. Great unit.


colbyntx said:


> I have this one and it works pretty good and is heated. It's on sale now and if you go to the website and sign up with your email they will send you a 20% off coupon. With the coupon it makes it only around $67 for a pretty good cleaner.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/25-liter-ultrasonic-cleaner-95563.html#.UyxFbYVCiSo


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

colbyntx said:


> I have this one and it works pretty good and is heated. It's on sale now and if you go to the website and sign up with your email they will send you a 20% off coupon. With the coupon it makes it only around $67 for a pretty good cleaner.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/25-liter-ultrasonic-cleaner-95563.html#.UyxFbYVCiSo


I've been wanting to get this for a while now.
I just sign up the letter but do not receive any 20% coupon besides just their regular coupon page.
Anyone has the coupon that I can use? Please PM me. HFT is just one block away from my house and I can come there today to pick this up.
TIA


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Lexy1 said:


> I've been wanting to get this for a while now.
> I just sign up the letter but do not receive any 20% coupon besides just their regular coupon page.
> Anyone has the coupon that I can use? Please PM me. HFT is just one block away from my house and I can come there today to pick this up.
> TIA


They will email the coupon. I think they go out once a month. You may just have to wait a little bit but it will come.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

No need for waiting. Coupon can be printed instantly online.
It's just a general coupon code. No email specific.
http://www.retailmenot.com/landing/...64d&ch=cpc_t&gclid=CMWe0-L0qb0CFVQV7AodVW0AUA


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

I just got mine from HF, man these things are sick, mainly use mine for the bearings. 
What are y'all using to hold y'all's small parts in? I think I read some of y'all are using like plastic coffee filters? Can I find those anywhere?


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

GoneYakn said:


> I just got mine from HF, man these things are sick, mainly use mine for the bearings.
> What are y'all using to hold y'all's small parts in? I think I read some of y'all are using like plastic coffee filters? Can I find those anywhere?


It did not come with a basket?

I've read a few people using small plastic containers with different solutions, so they don't have to change the water as often.


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

It came with more of a liner that goes in the bottom. I've been using shot glasses and things like that for bearings, but for the other parts it would be nice to have in some type of strainer so the grease and dirt is rinsed effectively.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*cleaner*

Use water in your cleaner and then you can use individual plastic cups. For non solvent, and glass jars for solvent. You then can empty your cups through a metal strainer to catch parts. I use acetone for bearings, 50:1 simple green and water for plastics, and 50:1 CLR and water for metal that is rusted be careful CLR will remove chrome, and gold plating.
This way you can clean an entire reel at one time.

Allan
seekfishing.com


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

50:1? Do you mean 50/50 or 1:1?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*correction*

Thanks Matt for catching that, I do mean 50:50 mix


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

GoneYakn said:


> I just got mine from HF, man these things are sick, mainly use mine for the bearings.
> What are y'all using to hold y'all's small parts in? I think I read some of y'all are using like plastic coffee filters? Can I find those anywhere?


Go to the kitchen gadget section at Walmart. They have those little screen "tea balls" with a chain on them. They will hold several bearings or other small parts. You can hang the chain out of the cleaner so you don't have to reach in that hot water.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Tea-Ball/16565411


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I got some brass screen wire and made a basket to fit mine. Be carefull about leaving the mixture of simple green and clr in the ones from harbor frieght, I cleaned reels for a day and ldt and went to deer lease for a week and when i got back i had holes in the liner. Better to do like was posted previously using plain water and putting the mixture or acetone in a smaller container and fill remainer of unit with tap water works good this way. The large unit from harbor frieght does a good job on the large penns when mixture is put straight into unit, but make sure to drain and rinse out.
good luck


----------

